# Tunze Universal Osmolator ATO - 3155



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Do all of these ATO's come with the magnetic sensor holder now or are they still sold with the plastic brackets? I see reviews showing both types. The picture used on J&L Aquatics has a picture showing the plastic brackets on sale for $183.56.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think they updated to magnetic mounts around this time last year - hence the price increase. But at that price, it might be the plastic mountings.

I'd get the magnetic mounts if you can get them - adjusting the plastic sliders is a pain in the arse.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Just phoned them and they said they come with the magnets.


----------

